# Everybody that uses flours.!



## gcr6bk (Jun 21, 2006)

For everyone here that uses flours. throughout there whole grow what is yalls setup (light, fan, etc.)?


----------



## JerryG1989 (Jun 21, 2006)

i have an extremely simple set up 

its a 3x3 space with about 3 plants that are joged(jungle of green) and i use 1 fluro no fan or any thing i jus air it out every couple hours


----------



## Marywanna (Jun 27, 2006)

The set up that is use is also very simple it is a 18 inchs lenth, 18 inch width, and 30 inchs tall....with 3 cfls that equal to 6,000 lummens..I use one fan and i have a vent in the back of my box.


----------



## German Gigalo (Aug 11, 2006)

I use 3 side mounted floro's and 2 quad combo CFL's. In addition to the light source i use 2 intake and 2 exhaust fans supplemented by 2 mini circulation fans inside my grow box


----------

